
Apple’s App Store Rules Scrutinized in U.S. Antitrust Probe - aspenmayer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-26/apple-s-app-store-rules-scrutinized-in-u-s-antitrust-probe
======
aspenmayer
> Government lawyers have met with developers as recently as last week and are
> asking questions about Apple’s rules that require apps to use its App Store
> payment system for subscriptions, said the people, who declined to be
> identified discussing a confidential matter. Apple pockets up to a 30% cut
> when apps use the payment technology.

> The Justice Department has met with both high-profile and small developers
> that sell apps. “We’ve spoken with the DOJ regarding Apple and the App Store
> twice,” said David Heinemeier Hansson, the founder of software company
> Basecamp, which created the Hey email app, in an interview. “We shared our
> experience, relayed the experience of others, and put them in contact with a
> developer who didn’t want to go public with their story. I’m really glad
> that the DOJ is looking into this, because we need both legislative action,
> but also enforcement.”

> The government is also asking questions about the Google Play app
> marketplace, two of the people said. It isn’t clear whether scrutiny of
> Google Play is part of the Justice Department’s ongoing antitrust
> investigation into Google or whether the questions are being used to inform
> the Apple inquiry.

> Unlike Apple, Google’s Android phones allow users to access multiple app
> stores in addition to Google Play, which may help insulate the company from
> an antitrust enforcement action over its app store practices. Apple has said
> it doesn’t allow multiple stores for security reasons.

> Apple’s growth is at stake. If apps could sell subscriptions outside the App
> Store, developers could stop using Apple’s payment system, causing the
> company to lose revenue. Fees from App Store transactions are estimated to
> be one of the largest contributors to Apple’s services revenue, a business
> the company is trying hard to expand.

For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://outline.com/gRHRxN](https://outline.com/gRHRxN)

